# CO2 buildup or pearling?



## casper (Aug 17, 2003)

I just got my pressurized CO2 running in my 29G moderately planted tank. I have been running about 1 bps for two days. Off one hour before lights out and on two hours before lights on. No reactor or diffuser. Just running it straight into the intake of my canister filter. 

I see no bubbles at all coming from the return tube. I'm assuming the CO2 is getting dissolved into the water pretty well. 

The second day running I've noticed bubbles coming from some of my plants. I assumed pearling but when I turned up the CO2 to about 2 bps I notice after about 15 minutes significantly more bubbles coming from the plants. Now I'm wondering if the plants could be taking up CO2 that quickly and increasing oxygen output or, even though I see absolutely no bubbles from the return tube could it be CO2 buildup on the plants. 

Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Casper,

U see the point of a diffuser or a reactor is so that the c02 bubbles could ionize more efficiently in the water....... so i would suggest you to get a diffuser.. and BTW do you have a none return valve fixed on?

c02 build up in plants?? never heard of it... but then... you shouldn't overdose c02 in your tank... get a drop checker to find out...

Just my 2 cents... All the best..

Chuppy/Drew


----------



## casper (Aug 17, 2003)

Chuppy,

Thanks for your reply.

I expect it's just healthy plants doing what they do. I do have a drop checker on the way, just anxious to get things underway.



Chuppy said:


> .. and BTW do you have a none return valve fixed on?


Not sure if I understand this question? If you mean a check valve, then yes I do have one installed.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

My personal favorite, so far has been to use a limewood airstone directly underneath the intake of my canister. Less work and potential stress on the impeller.

When you increased the bubble rate, were the lights / CO2 already on a significant amount of time?

If so, it could mean you are CO2 limited, and your plants could benefit from the increased bubble rate.


----------



## casper (Aug 17, 2003)

evercl92 said:


> When you increased the bubble rate, were the lights / CO2 already on a significant amount of time?
> 
> If so, it could mean you are CO2 limited, and your plants could benefit from the increased bubble rate.


Yes, the lights and CO2 had been on for about 5 hours. It just surprised me that only after about 15 minutes of increased CO2 rate that I would see a significant increase in pearling.

As soon as the drop checker gets here I can get it adjusted for best results.


----------



## Carissa1 (Aug 25, 2007)

If it were co2 building up, you would see it on everything, not just plants. Check your rocks/ornaments next time and see.


----------



## Hashbaz (Apr 23, 2006)

casper said:


> The second day running I've noticed bubbles coming from some of my plants.


Are you refering to bubbles sticking to the leaves or streams of TINY bubbles coming out of the plant?


----------



## casper (Aug 17, 2003)

Hashbaz said:


> Are you refering to bubbles sticking to the leaves or streams of TINY bubbles coming out of the plant?


Both -- After running now for a few days I see that it is definitely not CO2. I'm getting steady streams of bubbles from some of the plants and others have bubbles forming on them until the get large enough and float to the surface.

Also, as Carissa1 pointed out, it's only on the plants and not on any of the hardscape. Now that I have my drop checker in I see that I'm getting right about 30ppm CO2. So I guess I got this part working ok now.

Now if I could just sort out dosing fertz.


----------

